# BPU - How does it work?



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So by next year I am looking to compete in the BPU in Full Raw. I know I will have to pay a one off membership, but am unsure as to whether or not I have to pay to compete in the actual meet and if I would be able to compete in the open class directly, also if there are any other fees involved? Their site is vague at best.

Anyone competing in this fed your advice would be extremely helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Bataz @swole troll @Mingster

Any help with this one?

Also unsure as to whether or not I should cut down for 90kg class or go into a surplus and bulk to compete in the 100kg class?

I am 180cm, good deadlift leverages. But is going up a weight class going to really be that much beneficial to my numbers?

I have cut down to 93kg ATM and would be able to make 89kg at around 10% and maintain it. Thoughts?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

You need more gear...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> You need more gear...


 I have plenty, I am just waiting to use it.......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I have plenty, I am just waiting to use it....... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 I really don't want to say goodbye to this cycle sooo I'm staying on!! :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> I really don't want to say goodbye to this cycle sooo I'm staying on!! :thumb :thumb :thumb


 I think this is what I will most likely end up doing. PCT can go f**k itself.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I think this is what I will most likely end up doing. PCT can go f**k itself. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 I'll do pct but a twelve week cycles turning into five months lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> I'll do pct but a twelve week cycles turning into five months lol


 Sounds like most of this board TBH, I think it's just going to B+C for me from now on, working up to a meet next year is the goal and any sort of PCT bollox is just going to f**k with my progress, not going to happen........ 

Working up to the 100kg class seems to be the better option for me (I think), considering my height, just have no idea on whether this will make me more or less competitive in the long run, PL is going to be my primary goal from now on. You have any thoughts on this?

Training will commence within the month. Am looking forward to getting out of this rehab shite....... I feel like a gimp doing 10 sets of 10 with 80kg on my back..... :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @Bataz @swole troll @Mingster
> 
> Any help with this one?
> 
> ...


 Have a Google about weight classes n the numbers their hitting see which best suits you seems to make the most sense to me


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Have a Google about weight classes n the numbers their hitting see which best suits you seems to make the most sense to me


 I have been, I think I could reach some averagely competitive numbers in the 100kg class, but obviously due to more mass this would give me more more room for future progress.

I think the main question is would I be able to maintain myself on TRT at around 98kg, as in 150mg-200mg max? I am not sure as to the sorts of doses needed to maintain this sort of mass and for obvious health reasons if this is not the case then maybe the 90kg class might be the better option for me in the long run. I want to be competitive, but I do not want to be destroying myself with drugs like so many PL's you see these days in the un-tested feds.........

Are these doses viable for maintenance at this weight in your opinion?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Sounds like most of this board TBH, I think it's just going to B+C for me from now on, working up to a meet next year is the goal and any sort of PCT bollox is just going to f**k with my progress, not going to happen........ [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> Working up to the 100kg class seems to be the better option for me (I think), considering my height, just have no idea on whether this will make me more or less competitive in the long run, PL is going to be my primary goal from now on. You have any thoughts on this?
> 
> Training will commence within the month. Am looking forward to getting out of this rehab shite....... I feel like a gimp doing 10 sets of 10 with 80kg on my back..... [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]


 you may be better cutting down to 90kg mate putting on 10kg of qualitive muscle with strength to match will require some serious training that may cause futher problems with your existing injury..

But if you feel good go for it just remember the long term forget about huge amounts of gains in the short term this tends to be risky...train smart mate dont take risks that could destroy progress made.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> *you may be better cutting down to 90kg mate putting on 10kg of qualitive muscle with strength to match will require some serious training that may cause futher problems with your existing injury..*
> 
> But if you feel good go for it just remember the long term forget about huge amounts of gains in the short term this tends to be risky...train smart mate dont take risks that could destroy progress made.


 Cheers for the advice mate, this was part of my thinking also.

If you look through the strength training thread you will see the program I have outlined for myself, will be following this for the next year and I will see how I go with it. Going to using an RPE scale for everything with training to failure. Hopefully save my joints this way.

I think I will just take it as it comes over the next year and try to maintain weight. I will see how I feel from there.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers for the advice mate, this was part of my thinking also.
> 
> If you look through the strength training thread you will see the program I have outlined for myself, will be following this for the next year and I will see how I go with it. Going to using an RPE scale for everything with training to failure. Hopefully save my joints this way.
> 
> I think I will just take it as it comes over the next year and try to maintain weight. I will see how I feel from there.


 HGH should help with joints have a look in the peptide section they could help you to recover...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> HGH should help with joints have a look in the peptide section they could help you to recover...


 Cheers mate, thought about HGH but opted for Modgrf 1-129 & Ipamorelin instead, seems to be helping. A lot easier on my pocket also.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate, thought about HGH but opted for Modgrf 1-129 & Ipamorelin instead, seems to be helping. A lot easier on my pocket also.


 Yeah I hear you not cheap...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Yeah I hear you not cheap...


 It's all rumours, I'm as cheap as they come.......... I'm talking Netto's cheap.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It's all rumours, I'm as cheap as they come.......... I'm talking Netto's cheap.


 Cheaper than a can of white ace on a park bench! :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Cheaper than a can of white ace on a park bench! :thumbup1:


 I am the bench mate.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> @Bataz @swole troll @Mingster
> 
> Any help with this one?
> 
> ...


 havnt read through whole thread mate

you need to pay for your membership yearly then pay for each competition you want to compete in

http://www.britishpowerliftingunion.co.uk/the-constitution/


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> havnt read through whole thread mate
> 
> you need to pay for your membership yearly then pay for each competition you want to compete in
> 
> http://www.britishpowerliftingunion.co.uk/the-constitution/


 Perfect, cheers mate. Could not find the information regarding the cost of competition.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Perfect, cheers mate. Could not find the information regarding the cost of competition.


 as an example at bodypower they are having a push pull meet and its £40 per lift (the 3 attempts are covered by this cost) or its £60 for both bench and deadlift

it varies from each comp but theyre all pretty inexpensive when you workout how many times you will be competeting per year


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> its per lift
> 
> as an example at bodypower they are having a push pull meet and its £40 per lift (the 3 attempts are covered by this cost) or its £60 for both bench and deadlift
> 
> it varies from each comp but theyre all pretty inexpensive when you workout how many times you will be competeting per year


 Do these costs cover insurance etc. also? Or is that separate?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Do these costs cover insurance etc. also? Or is that separate?


 covers everything, the only things you need to worry about are membership and then paying for each comp you wish to enter, obviously only sign up for a membership on a year you are certain you want to compete in and have found an eligible competition that year

*Where does my membership go?*

The British Powerlifting Union has a bank account which will be used for all payments to and from the BPU. Accounts will be produced each year and as this is a membership organisation, all paid members will be entitled to see those accounts and enquire as to where the funds are being used.

The fees we have to pay and to cover travel expenses for officials will come out of the account and these are some of the fees that are mandatory:




WPC/AWPC License fee: $250 per annum


Sanction fees for international events: $250 per event


Event Insurance: £120 per event


Accounts Preparation (accountant fees): £150 per annum


Stationary, postage fees, printing, membership card printing, travel costs, web domain payments etc are all not known yet and will be accounted through the year.


Record Certificates - Yearly membership includes certificates for any records broken that year, there will be no additional charge for these.



To Join the BPU/ABPU you can follow our easy on-line application process which requires you to make payment via paypal and then complete a registration form (all on-line for your ease).

BPU and ABPU membership fees are:

New Members : £30
Under 18's : £15
Renewal (Before 1st March) : £30
Renewal (After 1st March): £35


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> its per lift
> 
> as an example at bodypower they are having a push pull meet and its £40 per lift (the 3 attempts are covered by this cost) or its £60 for both bench and deadlift
> 
> it varies from each comp but theyre all pretty inexpensive when you workout how many times you will be competeting per year


 Also would you think cutting a few KG and maintaining to compete in the 90kg class would be the better option? I will be using gear but in smaller doses and controlling calories to maintain weight. I think it would be the better option but other opinions are always good to hear.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Also would you think cutting a few KG and maintaining to compete in the 90kg class would be the better option? I will be using gear but in smaller doses and controlling calories to maintain weight. I think it would be the better option but other opinions are always good to hear.


 depends how close you are to a comp you are hoping to compete in

90kg could be your target weigh class in which case id not really advise going anything above 95kg when bulking so that when you do find a comp you are interested in you can prepare for it quite a way out

it varies from person to person how they like to approach it but personally id want to be about 2kg under my target weight 20 weeks out and then work on a very slow bulk up to about 1-2kg over my weight class and then ditch the high water retention anabolics about 8-10 weeks out which should shed enough water to get me down close enough to my weight class that i dont need to do anything drastic with water

around this time id add in the heavy androgens


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

here's a basic meet drug and training prep i wrote out in another thread a few weeks back

"i've heard of guys combining drol and dbol in the past
Triumph even came out with some 'dianadrol' tabs when they were still active

although it does the job i think youd be better served running either as a standalone at a higher dose as it will be easier to balance effects and sides

also if its a meet or strength comp youre peaking for then just keep it simple:

periodize your training to taper into lower reps higher intensity closer to game day

start out with test and deca or eq 16-20 weeks out whilst running your higher rep work (10-12 @ 70%)

start tren a 8 weeks out (lower deca around this time, if using eq run it up until game day) as you lower reps and increase intensity (4-6 @ 80%)

throw in oral of choice 4 weeks out, should be working at 85-90% intensity for triples and doubles at this point

hit some singles at around 90% 7 days prior to comp

then during the final 7 days leading up to meet day just hit your big 3 lifts at 3x 3-5 @ 50% of 1RM, drop all cardio, stretch out, foam roll, hot epsom salt baths and eat and sleep plenty with a carb up the day before comp

(if its a 24 hour weigh in just be sure to pig out on carbs after making weight!)

above is obviously just an outline of combining diet, drugs, recovery and periodization in order to achieve peak performance at a meet "


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> depends how close you are to a comp you are hoping to compete in
> 
> 90kg could be your target weigh class in which case id not really advise going anything above 95kg when bulking so that when you do find a comp you are interested in you can prepare for it quite a way out
> 
> ...


 Thanks again mate, some solid information and will be put to good use.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a BPU member. For your first competition I personally would advise you to not worry about your weight. I'd just compete at your natural bodyweight and not cut for the first one.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

You lift s**t up, then you put it down


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> I'm a BPU member. For your first competition I personally would advise you to not worry about your weight. I'd just compete at your natural bodyweight and not cut for the first one.


 My current weight would be around 88-89 if I cut down to around 10% so I think 90kg might be the way to go. I'll cut a bit and then just keep kcal at maintenance. I think this is the best option. I am already down to 93. Should not take long.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> You lift s**t up, then you put it down


 Then you do the hokey pokey and you turn around......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't know much about the BPU to be honest.

As mentioned, just do your first meet and see how it goes. The experience will be more important than anything else. Compete at whichever bodyweight is comfortable to you. I wouldn't be too concerned about going in at a heavier bodyweight: save that for when you are more experienced and, only then, for tactical reasons. Getting your lifts to peak for competition is difficult enough without juggling your weight too.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Don't know much about the BPU to be honest.
> 
> As mentioned, just do your first meet and see how it goes. The experience will be more important than anything else. Compete at whichever bodyweight is comfortable to you. I wouldn't be too concerned about going in at a heavier bodyweight: save that for when you are more experienced and, only then, for tactical reasons. Getting your lifts to peak for competition is difficult enough without juggling your weight too.


 Cheers for the info mate.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Stay out of the 90's, I don't need anybody else making me look weak! :lol:

All joking aside, you could easily water cut 2-3kgs but it doesn't do anything for your performance on meet day. My best meets have been when I've been able to bulk into the meet rather than having to cut.

BPU run a really good meet and they have a great community spirit.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

John. said:


> Stay out of the 90's, I don't need anybody else making me look weak! :lol:
> 
> All joking aside, you could easily water cut 2-3kgs but it doesn't do anything for your performance on meet day. My best meets have been when I've been able to bulk into the meet rather than having to cut.
> 
> BPU run a really good meet and they have a great community spirit.


 It's going to be the 90's for me unfortunately mate. 

I'm going to try and stay at around 89kg as much as possible TBH. If I need to water load I will consider it. All I need to do is drop 3.5kg more and I'm there. Will simply stay at maintenance calories. Will not be planning on bulking any more and using moderate doses of AAS.

BPU does seem good, hence me wanting to compete there. What's your current total and lifts like? And what sort of numbers should I be aiming for in this class to put myself at a competitive level?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Il be interested in the BPU next year ive competed several times in the GBPF as a club is local too me. Itl be my last strongman competition this year as I find Powerlifting easier on the body :lol:

As far as advice wise id say the same don't worry about body weight just find a comp train for it and go lift on the day! youll find some of the greatest camaraderie amongst power lifters and the like! Great atmosphere at the comps ive lifted at

Good luck


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

bigchickenlover said:


> Il be interested in the BPU next year ive competed several times in the GBPF as a club is local too me. Itl be my last strongman competition this year as I find Powerlifting easier on the body :lol:
> 
> As far as advice wise id say the same don't worry about body weight just find a comp train for it and go lift on the day! youll find some of the greatest camaraderie amongst power lifters and the like! Great atmosphere at the comps ive lifted at
> 
> Good luck


 Whats the GPBF like? It's smaller as far as I am aware? The reason I want to compete in the BPU is because it is a WPC affiliate. IPF is obviously out of the question due to drugs, although I know how to cheat if I wanted to, its a matter of integrity for me.......


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

My best total to date is 520kg in the ABPU (tested) but in my most recent comp, the BPU first place took a 610kg total. I got some work to do!

Unfortunately there is only one more qualifier this year (in Manchester) but I would imagine it is all booked up, or will be soon. So will have until the end of the year to work on your total.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

John. said:


> My best total to date is 520kg in the ABPU (tested) but in my most recent comp, the BPU first place took a 610kg total. I got some work to do!
> 
> Unfortunately there is only one more qualifier this year (in Manchester) but I would imagine it is all booked up, or will be soon. So will have until the end of the year to work on your total.


 So around a 600 total for untested to remain competitive? Should be able to get near this by the end of the year, cheers mate! Good total for tested comp BTW! :thumb


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Whats the GPBF like? It's smaller as far as I am aware? The reason I want to compete in the BPU is because it is a WPC affiliate. IPF is obviously out of the question due to drugs, although I know how to cheat if I wanted to, its a matter of integrity for me.......


 The GBPF was the chosen club purely as its convienient to me as in location. As a club its well run and the comps well organised, great bunch of people! And all the people I met along the way, the rules tho are somewhat different to other affiliations and I was called a few times on my lifts causing me to miss 2nd place! High squat, feet moving in bench..

Tho clearly on the video I had recorded this was well within anyone else lifting on the day...

All in the past now tho... lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Have a look on the BPU website and see what type of totals are been posted in your class in the results section.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Have a look on the BPU website and see what type of totals are been posted in your class in the results section.


 Where do you train mate? Just out of interest


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Have a look on the BPU website and see what type of totals are been posted in your class in the results section.


 Just have, if I manage to get to where I want to be by the end of the year then I should be seeing fairly competitive numbers, which is what I want. At least in the regional qualifier for my area.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> Where do you train mate? Just out of interest


 I live in Darlington, County Durham mate.


----------

